# I wish my mice would have smaller litters!



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I bred 18 doe's up nearly 4 weeks ago, this past week they all started dropping, i cull my litters down to 5 for show stock and 6 for pet stock, but seriously!

Apart from two tragedies, one pregnant doe passing and one doe giving birth (to 11) and not recovering.

Leaving me with 16 does....who have all but one dropped 10+ babies each!

The litter sizes were 11, 10, 13, 10, 10, 12, 10, 10, 12, 15, 7, 10, 11, 10, 13, 11 these were a mixture of champagne, tri colour and splashed doe's.

Now you'd usually think, gosh what good odds, and i suppose its good to have plenty to choose from, but the downside i've had a few does be a bit slow to recover after birthing so many babies, and found them to be less interested in the babies for first day or two, and seems to have an impact on how well cared for them are in these vital hours and ultimately end up a day or two behind others born at the same time, though doe's have quickly recovered and then been brilliant thereafter, obviously the better care the babies get in those first 24 hours or so, the better start they have. But doesn't make too much of a difference to them into adulthood thankfully.

But yes, it appears i have super fertile mice, lol, i wish they would take it down, just a notch, it's get crazy the amount of pinkies i get each time i breed a batch of doe's up! :shock: admittedly the last batch i did were all between 7 and 12 per litter with the majority being 7's which was more ideal.

186 pinkies born in the past 7 days here from 17 doe's, i don't enjoy culling as it is, but they are completely taking the mickey now!!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

don't wish it away,it's a massive asset.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

8-9 would be ideal but 13's ad 15's can be more bad than good, doe's are very drained after birthing


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

you are very lucky out of 57 pinkies born here 38 were bucks  I have too many bucks lol they are so cute and friendly I find it hard to thin down to a few .... lol on the plus side I have some great studs


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

andypandy29us said:


> you are very lucky out of 57 pinkies born here 38 were bucks  I have too many bucks lol they are so cute and friendly I find it hard to thin down to a few .... lol on the plus side I have some great studs


wow! thats a lot of bucks!!! Did you find homes for them?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I hate having alot of bucks! So far I have had 5 litters. 4th and 5th are 17 days old now!
They all consisted of small/mediam size litters. 4,9,8,6,6.


----------

